# [SOLVED]dmesg: lots of errors whenever a DVD is in the drive

## r.abbott

I have an nVidia nForce4 chipset and a Samsung DVD drive.  The drive seems to work, but whenever a disc is in the drive, it puts out an error message, over and over and over.  The error is:

 *Quote:*   

> hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> 
> hdd: packet command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }
> 
> ide: failed opcode was: unknown

 

It seems to signal the error every second or so.

hdparm /dev/hdd gives:

```
/dev/hdd:

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

```

I tried connecting the drive to a different IDE cable, with no other devices, but the error remained.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!Last edited by r.abbott on Sat Sep 23, 2006 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razze

Hello!

I have had the same errors in my logs as well, but I have VIA (see sig for more details) and a Plextor. After one of the kernel upgrades - I belive it was to a 2.6.17 kernel - the errors stopped showing up.

----------

## r.abbott

Okay, I upgraded from 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 to 2.6.17-gentoo-r8, but I still get the same errors.

I have my boot log posted at http://abbott.homelinux.net/bootlog-9.20.2006, if that helps.  The device is /dev/hdd.

Thanks for your suggestions.

----------

## r.abbott

Here's another clue: I don't get the error with data CDs (or iso CDs), just video DVDs.  Haven't tried a data DVD yet.  The data CD can be either iso-9660 or UDF, they both work fine.

----------

## r.abbott

I figured it out!  The culprit is KDE.  It seems to be trying to mount the DVD over-and-over-and-over-and...  If I log my wife out (she uses KDE, while I use FVWM), the error goes away.  Yay!

I noticed that I got the same error if I tried to mount an audio CD or a video DVD in my account, except it wouldn't repeat forever.  This made me think that the error seems to come from trying to mount a media disc.  So I logged my wife out, shutting down KDE, and the error went away.

Ahh, how satisfying.    :Smile: 

----------

